# How Many Carriers Do You Have



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

I see all these gorgeous carriers, you, ladies have and they are all so beautiful! It seems so easy to get addicted to them.
I am just curious how many carriers do you own?

Love,
Daniela


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_i own 5, but i only like two...and i am in the process of buying a moby wrap...._


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

let's see...









--1 Ellaroo
--1 KKAFP
--2 Hotslings
--4 Babyhawks (2 XT; 2 regular)
--1 APLX
--1 Pout on the way

(but 5 of those are on loan right now...)


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

my current "stash" is much smaller than it has been in months past. DD2 is 21mo and while we do still BW I've switched to a toddler stash.

ERGO (new in the last month and a god sent)
MTC MT (I just purchased this last month and I wish I had gone with a kozy the shoulder straps Are just a little to padded for me on this one)
Sleeping Baby Productions Lilac Indio Didymos slingified wrap RS (SBP wrap RS)

Eesti double layer silk ring sling

and a Bamboo Rebozo


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

i'd rather not say.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

I have two:

Zolowear ring sling
Freehand mei tai


----------



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

Awwwww







, makes me want another baby! All these cool carriers







!

Love,
Daniela


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

i have two and want two more....which for my current income is waaaaay extravagant


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have:

1 Didymous Indio wrap
1 Storchenwiege Leo wrap
1 Ergo
1 Hotsling pouch
1 Karma Baby water pouch
1 Mei Tai Baby


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frogger* 
i'd rather not say.
























and


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I have:
1 Moby
1 Storchenweige wrap
1 Maya Wrap RS
1 WAHM cotton batik RS
1 WAHM fleece pouch
1 BabyHawk mei tai
and I had an Ergo until I sold it a couple of days ago
and I just got a Hotsling off the TP yesterday...







:


----------



## mom2anangel (May 17, 2007)

I have 7:
1 Snugglie front & back
1 Infantano
1 Slingeez
1 WAHM ring sling
1 Ergo
1 Combie hip carrier
1 Kelty metal frame back carrier
My current favs are the Ergo and the WAHM sling. When DD was lighter the Combie was a god send.
Jen


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

I have seven and I want more. I don't own a stroller, so I am allowing myself to spend the same amount of money on carriers as I would a stroller. At this rate I could have bought the bugaboo!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frogger* 
i'd rather not say.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sheilajolene* 
I have seven and I want more. I don't own a stroller, so I am allowing myself to spend the same amount of money on carriers as I would a stroller. At this rate I could have bought the bugaboo!



















I have a Hotsling, KKAFP, Moby, Snugli, Zolowear Ring Sling (new- just got it yesterday).

I'm dying for a Mei Tei (Baby Hawk). Must sell diapers!


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

2 MT's - one homemade
1 Moby wrap
1 ring sling -homemade, and more on the way


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

1 Maya wrap ring sling
1 BebeTai mei tai
1 Hotsling pouch
1 cheap hip carrier (don't remember brand)


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

19














:







:

1 Maya RS
1 SBP Solarveil
1 MM pouch
1 New Native
1 Comfy Joey
1 Hotsling
1 MnM PnP
1 Silk RS
1 Beco
1 Bjorn
1 Babyhawk
2 Gunnysacks - closed WAHM MT
2 Gypsy Mama's - 1 BBS & 1 BBB
2 Moby's - 1 red and 1 lilac Moby D
2 Didy's - 1 Lena & 1 Wildrose Indio

I have a BBO custom on the way









Keri


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

6 - ring sling, pouch, mei tai, stretchy wrap, woven wrap, podegi.

On my wishlist - mei tai with wrap straps, water wrap, pouch (ours fits DP really well and sort of works with me, but really is too big), rebozo, and shorter woven. Oh, and kanga. 'Cause I gotta try me a torso back carry, now I've seen it on the T2T dvd.









So, if I had my full-ideal-stash, not counting duplicates of style ('cause then I'd need, like, 1000), I'd have about a dozen. Maybe two dozen.


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

Right now (still prebaby briefly) just a Hot Sling and a MobyD. But don't ask me again in a couple of months cuz my wish list is scary!







:


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

I have 7 right now

2 Hotslings
1 Kozy MT
1 Babyhawk(most recent addition which I







)
1 Wise Woman RS
1 New Native pouch
1 Ergo

I am dying for a Zolowear RS and a Gypsy mama wrap. The only carrier I haven't done yet is a wrap. To be completly fullfilled, I must conquer the wrap before my buying days are over


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh man soo jealous of some of your stashes, I only have one WAHM MT right now but I have a BH XT on the way, and I am dying for a beco!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I own 14 but have 12:

1 ellaroo
1 Maya ring sling
1 WAHM pouch
1 hotsling
1 WAHM MT
1 Babyhawk
1 Kelty metal frame backpack
1 KKAFP
1 Moby wrap
1 KK solarveil adjustable ring sling
1 Mammas Milk silk sling
1 Nikki's original Hip Hammock

I also gave away two slings from last time and might get them back someday but I really don't need them!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

1 Baby Bjorn
2 Hotslings (not counting my dh's)
1 Babyhawk
1 Ellaroo wrap

5 total.


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

1 BabyHawk (our favorite)
2 Sachi's
1 Kozy
2 WAHM custom ring slings
2 WAHM custom fleece pouches
1 wrap (that I just can't figure out)
1 Baby Bjorn that is retired, since it hurts my back (my first carrier, from DS's infancy)


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

if anyone is selling theirs any let me know i needa one bad mine just hurts me


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Check out MDC's Trading Post, or head over to www.thebabywearer.com - you can usually find some great used carriers for really good prices.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utopia760* 
if anyone is selling theirs any let me know i needa one bad mine just hurts me

What kind of carrier are you looking for?

I bought most of mine used off TBW site.

Keri


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

So Jealous...







: I totally want a MT
I have 4
2 OTSBH(DD's fav for sleeping/nursing in)
1 homemade water sling
1 absolutley beautiful urban pouch from cortez and co

I really want to try a MT and a Mammas Milk Invisible adjustable pouch-those look soo cool. I also wanna get a nice fleece ring sling for winter. DD is very used to ring slings and loves em to death, but I personally would like to see how we do with something a lil different. Can bigger babies (like 20lbs or so) be back carried in a MT? I have never tried it before with my ring slings-too paranoid I guess...LOL...


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, totally! Mei tais are GREAT for older/bigger kids, although I love 'em for newborns, too. They really excel at back carrying, which is great for the toddler crew. I have my 4mo on my back as I type.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

4...

1 heavy padded kangaroo korner ring sling*used a bunch with my daughter* it's girly

1 Maya non padded ring sling gifted to me from a friend since she wasn't using it.

1 Ergo Carrier * lots of daily use* want something lighter

1 Wrap N Wear~ just ordered yesterday.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

the first one I got was a ring sling made bya local mom. Abigail didn't like it as a baby, but likes it now. Sophia needed it as an infant, so I was glad I kept it, even though it really hurts my back and I feel so constrained in it.
The second one I got was a SnugliI from another mother who's baby had outgrown it. It's for babies up to 20 pounds. Once Sophia was interested more in the world, she really liked this one because she could easily look out. My back likes it better, too, since it's more centered.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

so I have a new stash then the one I posted.

-Cranberry ERGO (Love it!)
-Babiesbeyondborders My Favorite Deluxe SSC/Mei Tai hybrid (just got this)
-Two Podegies though trying to sell one
and a Rebozo


----------



## chocokat (Oct 14, 2006)

I Only have 3
-1 mei tai
1-mei hip
1-peanut shell pouch

Im not planning on getting anymore
my daughter doesn't like them too much









but if I have another little one later
I would definately get more pouches,wraps and a moby for sure.


----------



## mamascarlett (Apr 5, 2006)

2 ergos (1 is now DH's)
3 hotslings
1 beco
1 ellaroo wrap
1 zolo pouch
1 zolo ring sling
2 silk oopa ring slings
2 babyhawks (1 w/ minkee, 1 reversable)
oh, & an organic new native pouch

I really have been wearing my SSCs the most, & am dying to get one of the new becos!


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

I have:

4.1 m Storchenwiege Ulli
4m Didymos Indio Terra dyed green
2.2 m Didymos Indio tricolor blue
Bara Barn druvor
Vintage Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Breeze in canary yellow that only goes to the beach or stays in the house. It's way too bright for my tastes








It's all wraps as I decided early on that MTs weren't for me. However I am getting intrigued by podegais. I can't justify buying another carrier to dh now that my dd is 13 mo and running all over the place. Maybe if I can figure out how to use my sewing machine, I can make one using an old bed sheet?


----------



## babyluvr (Mar 21, 2004)

i have in regular use: 5

1 maya wrap RS
1 ergo
1 stretchy wrap
1 Didy
1 spoc

most days i use all of these except the ergo (my baby is only 4 mos so dh uses the ergo but i don't yet...prefer wraps at this stage)

stored away for another babe/stage 4:
1 hotsling
1 homemade pouch
1 homemade mei tai sorta thingy
1 lightweight cotton WAHM RS


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hunterhope* 
-Babiesbeyondborders My Favorite Deluxe SSC/Mei Tai hybrid (just got this)

Have you gotten to use this much yet?!! I have been breaking mine in and I LOVE IT!







When I first got it I was thinking, 'what am I doing adding another MT to my collection....'







: but seriously, this MT is so comfy! I have the traditional shoulder straps; yours must have the clips?

I have a

- maya wrap (well loved by my dd)
- WHAM sling (so comfy...







)
- Freehand mei tai (beautiful, but small..)
- Babiesbeyondborders MT (perfect for my girl and my baby)
- Bundle of Love pouch (for my diaper bag)


----------



## musemor (Mar 19, 2004)

I have gotten rid of all the pouch slings I used when DD was tiny, so now I only have:

An Ergo (used daily!)
Two me-made mei tais

I'm also in the middle of sewing a soft structured carrier (sort of a homemade Ergo, but simpler and lighter).


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

I only have 3 a moby, maya ring sling and an ergo! I would have more but I have spent all my money on cloth diapers!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I have 5, but use 3:

Bjorn (haven't used in months)
OTSBH (love for quick trips in and out of the car and DH uses for naps)
mei tai made by me (I love this one--I'm really proud of how cute and comfy it is!)
Ergo (my all-around favorite)
frame backpack (I hate it. It digs into my back and hurts!)


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

I have about 10. Most are wraps. Im just getting ready for the baby. I dont plan on buying a stroller. So I rather buy carriers. They are way too addictive. I still need to buy a MT.


----------



## MagratGarlick (Aug 1, 2007)

I have five ,and i'm buying some new soon







:


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm about to add the new red sateen hotsling to my stash! Should be getting here any day now!


----------



## Nesharoo (Jul 20, 2007)

for a baby less than 20 lbs, which *one* would you pick? I'm brand new to this baby wearing (as well as mothering!!







: ), but really want to try it. We don't have the money to buy more than one or two and would love some advice!! Thanks!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

only 3:
1 Moby
1 Kozy MT
1 Katja Didy


----------



## LadyLuck (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a custom pouch, a homemade ring sling, an ergo, a homemade MT & a BabyHawk.

I use the Ergo the most but the BH is my favorite b/c it's just so pretty.

I also have a Maya wrap pouch that doesn't fit right & a metal frame back carrier someone gave me, but I find it uncomfortable. I had a babybjorn w/ dd#1, but never liked it so gave it away.

This thread make me feel sane for having what my dh says is "too many carriers"


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

bjorn, moby, two mei tais, ergo, frame backpack, ring sling - 7

I really only use the mei tais and the ergo though.


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry, just read if I had to pick one. the mei tai, definately. DH agrees, says the ergo doesn't fit him right. he is tall and very broad. I like the "mei tai baby" meitaibaby.com, he likes the baby hawk.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Not sure, here's the list:

1 Zolowear Silk Ring Sling
1 BH MT
(I use the first two the most - almost exclusively)
1 frame back-pack carrier
1 Hotsling Fleece (only got it b/c it was a great deal)
1 MayaWrap RS (possibly going out on loan)
1 CuddlyWrap
1 H2H Ring Sling (out on loan)
1 OTSBH (stuffed in closet - anyone interested? it's a large)

So that makes 8.

Perhaps getting an Ergo as well. Have an 18+lb 5.5 month old.


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

I have 2 Maya ring slings and an Ergo. I would love to get a Mei Tai and maybe a wrap someday.


----------



## Fanny H (Jul 13, 2007)

I have four:

- Hoppediz Delhi
- Girasol Natural
- Hoppediz Florence, diy-ring sling
- diy-kozy carrier


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

1 Maya Wrap
1 unknown ring sling (don't like it much though)
1 unknown mesh ring sling
1 unknown beaded pouch (much too small for me to ever wear)
2 New Natives (1 medium, 1 large)
1 hotsling size 6 (I think the previous owner shrunk it)
1 Bebetai mei tai
1 Ergo

I know these don't count on AP sites, but they were before I got my Maya Wrap:
2 Infantinos
1 Snugli


----------



## slvsquared (May 3, 2007)

Too many







: Just ask dh


----------

